# Old Emulsion



## obinanana (Sep 8, 2011)

Aloha everyone!

I was actually wondering if it was ok to use old emulsion? Mine is about 5-6 months old. there has been a debate that You can't use it over 3 months then other people are like well you can but you gotta burn it longer.

I was gonna make some today and I wanted to know before I waste my time. I need these screens soon and if I gotta buy more it'll probably take a week to get to me since I'm from Hawaii.

Thanks love you all,
Yummy


----------



## Dkenzie1 (Sep 22, 2011)

just finishing a 8 month old batch now. no increased burn time. Image Mate PC 701


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

what's the worst that can happen ? you gotta clean a few screens ? if you gotta order it anyway then you have nothing really to lose. i have used old stuff before without any problems. as long as it's been stored right you will probably be ok.


----------



## obinanana (Sep 8, 2011)

Very true people! Thanks. Well thats the problem I don't think I've been storing it good. My house is a little hot and the last batch I did the emulsion kinda came off the screen but I don't know if that was because I forgot to clean it. Idk I shall try it and see what happens. Thanks guys


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Depends on the emulsion. Dual cures and diazos tend to peter out within 4 - 6 weeks after the activator powder or syrup is added. Pure photopolymers like the mentioned PC701, Ulano QTX and others that are premixed are usually good for a year if kept out of the heat. None of them should be kept over 90 degrees or freezing.


----------



## obinanana (Sep 8, 2011)

Yah that's what I have the Diazo one. And uh oh it is very hot in hawaii


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have used dual cure over 7 months after mixing although the only time I did so I mixed in fall and went though winter with shop being maintained at 45 except when printing. I keep dual cure in the fridge now in the summer.


----------



## 4thStreetDesigns (Jan 15, 2012)

I keep mine in the fridge year-round to make it last as long as possible. I've had a quart of emulsion in the fridge now for about 2-3 months that I haven't even opened yet. At this point, I'm thinking I might have to chuck it if I can't use it in the next month or so.


----------



## TshirtLover929 (Jan 20, 2010)

4thStreetDesigns said:


> I keep mine in the fridge year-round to make it last as long as possible. I've had a quart of emulsion in the fridge now for about 2-3 months that I haven't even opened yet. At this point, I'm thinking I might have to chuck it if I can't use it in the next month or so.


I would not chuck it.
I have a gallon of Murakami's Photocure BLU emulsion thats over 9 months old and still works the same as when I opened it. Just keep the lid on tight.
Check with the manufacturer the self life is usually longer if it has not been opened.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I used old emulsion and now I have screens I can't reclaim. I brought it to a pro and he couldn't do it either. Costly mistake. Follow the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## 4thStreetDesigns (Jan 15, 2012)

poker said:


> I used old emulsion and now I have screens I can't reclaim. I brought it to a pro and he couldn't do it either. Costly mistake. Follow the manufacturer's instructions.


Exactly. Better to stay on the safe side. Maybe Murakami's Photocure BLU is different. I use Diazo.


----------



## TshirtLover929 (Jan 20, 2010)

Murakami's Photocure BLU has a self life of at least 1 year according to the manufacturer.
Diazo shelf life is up to 3 months.
That is one of the reasons why i do not use Diazo.


----------



## 4thStreetDesigns (Jan 15, 2012)

It's pretty cheap too. Sunrise Technologies sells it for $25 for a quart and $60 for a gallon. 

Sunrise Technologies

I'll get some of that next time.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

poker said:


> I used old emulsion and now I have screens I can't reclaim. I brought it to a pro and he couldn't do it either. Costly mistake. Follow the manufacturer's instructions.


Old emulsion has nothing to do with reclaiming in my experience it comes off easier. This is usually due to under exposure or improper reclaiming techniques. Old dual cure just wont expose properly. Once a reclaim is failed it will usually lock a screen. There are ways to reclaim a locked screen but the screen usually the screen will loose tension or rip not long after. 

Photopolymer emulsions have a 1 year shelf life some even claim 2 years

Dual cure time doesn't start till you mix it other wise it's a year and 60-90 day once mixed


----------



## Starkat (Mar 23, 2013)

Need to buy a better quality emulsion. Mine went bad within a few weeks of using


----------

